# New here, pulled the trigger on a new LS XG3140



## Willem Martins (Sep 19, 2018)

Hope all goes well, was fixed on a Kubota, but as a last check visited LS and with all the attachments changed my mind.

Did a lot of research after the purchase. The dealer has excellent reviews.

Hope all goes well and no buyers remorse, very hard to find any negative reviews on the Kubota, but there are a few on LS and a few with Better Business Bureau. The latter do not make good reading, probably would have handled that a bit different if I was their head of service department.

Crossing fingers


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Willem. Congratulations on your new tractor. 

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Willem, welcome to the forum! Delighted to have you!

You'll love that LS. I've looked at them before, and I have a friend who just bought one and we've both been super impressed with it.


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

Willem,
I too had to make the choice this year and after research and a lot of thought, I went with the LS. The six year warranty sure helps one decide! I have the XR4155C and have been real happy with it. The ONLY negative I have is a poor design on the stabilizer bar for the three point hitch. I have had it fail twice necessitating a replacement part. Both times was because I hit a tree while backing up the bush hog. My dealer an I found better parts from LS and they are on order now. The 55HP is plenty for what I have asked it to do and the air conditioning has been a wonderful addition for working on the tractor in the summer in Florida. Because of the lower price of the LS, I was able to get just about every implement I needed and stay within my budget. The Kubota is a great tractor, no question. But my LS has more features for less money and a better warranty. Of course time will tell for the long term and I have no way of predicting the future but I have been very happy and impressed with my LS so far.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That was what I immediately saw with the LS. You buy a low end John Deere, and it's amazing what they cut back on, whereas the LS tractors seem to go the extra mile. I bought my John Deere and inside of 250 hours and just outside the warranty, a planetary gear set went out on my final drive for a grand total of $3,400 in parts alone and I did the labor. My loader has drifted down since day one, and not warranted, so I wouldn't have any qualms about buying an LS as a replacement. My Kubota on the other hand hasn't given me any trouble at all apart from several snapped air cleaner mounts until I finally came up with MY version of a re designed clamp, which works! never failed yet!


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

Kubota's are nice equipment,no argument. But for what I have with my LS and implements, I would need another 15-18k to get the same thing in a Kubota. I also realize "you get what you pay for" but once again, the LS with it's six year warranty is I believe the longest of them in it's class.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice to have your inputs here in the forum. Now that you are somewhat settled in perhaps you can take time for vote for the October Tractor of the Month and then add your pretty blue machine to the Showcases. If you need help let us know.


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

Is there a thread where I can read about the tractor of the month?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/october-2018-tractor-of-the-month-poll-begins-now.37479/
Here you go. If you have questions, just ask


----------

